# Too Short Shelves



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Rather than getting stuck trying to figure out where I went wrong (still convinced the plans were wrong but oh well), I'm trying to figure out how to lengthen some plywood shelves, and wanted to run it past you guys to make sure I'm on the right path. The cut list stated to make the shelves 19 3/4 deep by 17 1/2 inches wide…well somehow my opening is about 18 1/2 inches wide even though I've followed all of the directions. Is my best bet going to be to rip some 1×3 into 3/4 lengths and biscuit/kreg jig/ glue/clamp it to the ply to get it to fit? I don't believe these shelves are going to be holding anything significantly heavy (it's for my SO's craft area). So weight shouldn't really be much of a factor. Or, should I just grab another sheet of plywood and rip new shelves? Thanks all!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

I would do as you want to do. Glue is strong.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Since it's for your home, I would do what you're thinking and rip a thin strip for each side, biscuit, glue and clamp and call it part of the plan.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

You could put a couple of screws in for good measure and plug them.


----------



## Tag84 (Feb 16, 2011)

put alot of dowels in the extra part together with glue maybe?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

cut the new plywood … a liability for future generations


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

plywood stretcher. That's the only legal way!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

rhybeka,

How are you finishing the front edge of your plywood shelves? If you ripped a little of the depth of your shelves, you could make a solid wood edge for the front and each end of the shelves. Miter the corners, glue and clamp. Your shelf will be plenty strong and would look finished on the front edge and ends.

Good luck.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep, edge band the three sides, even if you need to redimension one side.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

Amen to edge banding (half inch on each end) three sides.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks all  as soon as it warms up a bit I'll be breaking out the table saw. I need to figure out how to make up a shelf pin jig too - off to search the forums


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

An easy fix. Rotate your shelves 90° and re-cut to 18-1/2". The 17-1/2" width now becomes your depth. Add a 2-1/4"x18-1/2" filler piece to bring the depth out to 19-3/4". You can place the filler strip either at the back or the front. This will be a much stronger shelf.


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Three biscuits would be strong and fast.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Huh thanks Ron! I hadn't thought of that! The shelves aren't face framed, just edge banded from the look of it, so adding to the back may be my best option. Got a new to me craftsman table saw from my dad last night I'm itching to get cleaned up!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Remember; there is always more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

yes, I have slacked on this project and I'm still stuck working with the shelves. but it'll be done by mid february since I return to class and my SO will have a small cow if it's not done. doesn't help that the decision was changed to stain it instead of paint. I'm going to rotate the shelf, and kreg jig the left and right side - still debating on leaving a gap at the back for electrical cords or just setting it all the way back and trimming the front flush with a face frame.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Just for an off the wall idea!*

Cut the shelves diagonally, slide the two pieces along the diagonal until you have the length desired, biscuit/dowel/glue along the diagonal, and trim the ends.

Your shelf will be longer, nearly the same strength, but narrower ... if you can stand for that difference!


----------

